# Looking For Moots LB Seatpost



## Ritchey (Jun 8, 2006)

I am looking a good deal on a Moots Layback Seat post 380 or 340, new or like new condition. Old Style. thanks


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

I am interested in a layback seat post as well. I just bought a used Vamoots frame and can't wait to build it up.


----------



## BigfootDenny (Sep 13, 2006)

*moots post...*

if you're still looking, I have a new 27.2 layback post that I bought last year for a project that never materialized... it's new in the package, never installed on a bike. Feel free to email me if you're interested in it.
-Denis
denhall at ismi dot net


----------

